# As good as gold



## devin (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello there. It's has been a looooooong time since I have posted a fotd. I have been working and there has been a ton of things going on. I am glad to put a fotd on here after so long. Hope you all have been doing well. Here goes:































Okay now for what I had on

Eyes: bamboom paint, Love bud for the highlight, saddle in the crease, Amber lights, off the radar and smoke signal on the lid with smoke signal going up into the crease, #12 lashes, blacktrack fluidline on top and grapblack and smoke signal liner on the bottom

Cheeks: Definitive for contour, the new pro orange blush(forgot the name), otherwordly for the highlight with the new beauty loose powder in drizzlegold

Lips: Apex 3-d glass

That's all folks!


----------



## Jenlai (Oct 4, 2007)

So pretty!!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 4, 2007)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Oct 4, 2007)

You look absolutely gorgeous. Like, seriously, that compliments you so well but it's not really OTT. The blending is ace too. Good work!


----------



## milamonster (Oct 4, 2007)

you must do a contouring tut! i love this look !


----------



## nunu (Oct 4, 2007)

pretty!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 4, 2007)

omg you are gorgeous...you look like a movie star!


----------



## mistella (Oct 4, 2007)

you're so gorgeous!


----------



## pichima (Oct 4, 2007)

awesome!


----------



## Jot (Oct 4, 2007)

wow. you are beautiful


----------



## user79 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Love it a lot.


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 4, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Glad to see you post again! You are simply gorgeous!


----------



## banjobama (Oct 4, 2007)

Your skin looks flawless & glowing! Great job!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## doniad101 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yay! Your back! I havent seen a FOTD from you in a while! LOL! Glad that your back and I love the eyes! Thanks for posting Devin!


----------



## entipy (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG! You're gorgeous! And this is gorgeous!! WOW!! I'm glad you decided to post something again.


----------



## slvrlips (Oct 4, 2007)

Gorgeous!!!
Loving the new hair 
Glad to see you posting again


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 4, 2007)

*~*Gorgeous!!!*~*


----------



## mandragora (Oct 4, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 4, 2007)

beautiful!!  thanks for posting this!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 4, 2007)

Freaking smokin'.............


----------



## Khalia25 (Oct 4, 2007)

I always looked forward to your posts...imagine my surprise when I saw a new post from you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I loooooooooooooooooooooooooooove it. F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!!


----------



## sassygirl224 (Oct 4, 2007)

Flawlessly Gorgeous


----------



## melliquor (Oct 4, 2007)

You look stunning.


----------



## midget (Oct 4, 2007)

so simple looking and perfect


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 4, 2007)

YAY!!! Thanks Devin!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belldandy13* 

 
_omg you are gorgeous...you look like a movie star!_

 
Totally agree!


----------



## delidee32 (Oct 4, 2007)

Stunning.....


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 4, 2007)

Very pretty eye...great combo


----------



## foxyqt (Oct 4, 2007)

so glad that you're posting again! i love your looks =)


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey hun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love it!!


----------



## devin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you my darlings for all the kind compliments!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will try to post more fotd's and stop being lazy!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Oct 4, 2007)

ur soooo gorgeous!!! and ur makeup is flawless


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 4, 2007)

Very pretty! I love your glow!


----------



## Starbright211 (Oct 4, 2007)

You are so f'in beautiful!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 4, 2007)

This is beautiful, and your eyebrows are gorgeous.


----------



## mermaid1211 (Oct 5, 2007)

Really pretty!! Love your eyes!!


----------



## PaliDNAnge (Oct 6, 2007)

Beautiful. Love the hair, eyes, brows, everything. You're rockin' it!


----------



## NaturallyME (Oct 7, 2007)

u look great!! im lovin  the whole look very simplistic yet diva LOVE IT!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Oct 7, 2007)

You always look fabulous.


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

aww, you look great!


----------



## lipshock (Oct 8, 2007)

So gorgeous!

I love the new hairstyle.  Suits you!


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 9, 2007)

you are glowing - love how you put the look together and love those brows!


----------



## gigiproductions (Oct 9, 2007)

this is gawjus!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Oct 9, 2007)

Gorgeous! You're really pretty, and I love your hair.


----------



## NLoveW630 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for posting..FLAWLESS..love the Hair


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 12, 2007)

absolutely love it.ur fotd's are always on point


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

oh wow you are so pretty,just like a movie star!


----------



## La Ilusion (Dec 6, 2007)

Absolutely stunning. Everything -- hair, brows, makeup -- is just perfectly lovely!


----------



## charlie2504 (Dec 6, 2007)

Great Job! You look very nice!


----------



## fingie (Dec 6, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## blinkymei (Dec 6, 2007)

gorgeous!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 6, 2007)

lookin like beyonce! girl, thats gorgeous.


----------



## Ms.Maybelline (Dec 6, 2007)

nice job!


----------

